# Clock Reset hoses searches



## Spence (Nov 3, 2006)

Now the searches have been hosed since the clock was reset.


> This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 41656 seconds.


Including clicking on New Posts (which is really a search).


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 3, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Now the searches have been hosed since the clock was reset.
> Including clicking on New Posts (which is really a search).



Thanks for the heads-up.

I've turned this feature off.  You should be able to search now.  We'll re-enable it after the 12 hour problem period has passed.


----------



## Spence (Nov 3, 2006)

Great, thanks!  

But it's still hosed, it will return only the erroneous PM listings, not all the 'current' AM listings.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 3, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Great, thanks!
> 
> But it's still hosed, it will return only the erroneous PM listings, not all the 'current' AM listings.



I think you must have logged in while the server was set wrong.  Consequently, it thinks you logged in late in the PM.  Naturally AM messages and early PM "real" time messages then won't show, as their time stamp is earlier than your login time.  What happens if you log off and log back on?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 3, 2006)

.. and you can also use "Today's Posts" under the Quick Links menu, which should be independent of your indicated login time.


----------

